# Bug Status



## clemson (14. Okt 2005)

Hallo!

Ich entwickle gerade eine Applikation und da habe ich mir überlegt, eine Bug Seite einzurichten.

Unter anderem sollte auf diese Seite die bekannten Bugs aufgelistet werden, wo sich jeder User ansehen kann, welche Fehler schon erkannt wurden, ...

Ich möchte die ganzen Bugs in einer Datenbank speichern und neben einer Beschreibung und dem Datum würde ich auch gern den "status" eines bugs abspeichern. Unter Status eines Bugs verstehe ich, ob dieser bekannt ist, an der behebung des bugs gerade gearbeitet wird oder ob er etwa schon behoben wurde.

meine frage an euch: wie würdet ihr diese 3 stati benennen?? 

ich hätte mir FIXED für ausgebessert und KNOWN für bekannt überlegt.. aber wie würdet ihr den status benennen, wenn ein bug gerade bearbeitet wird?? PROCESSING vielleicht?

ps.: ich weiß, es ist eine triviale frage aber ich wollte nur von euch wissen, wie ihr das regeln würdet


----------



## Roar (14. Okt 2005)

*g* warum nimmst nich bugzille o.Ä. dafür?
naja wenn ein bug in der datenbank drin ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass er "known" ist 
wie wärs mit in progress ?  (*vonsungeklaut*9


----------



## clemson (14. Okt 2005)

hmm, in progress klingt nicht schlecht...

ich brauch nicht wirklich ein ausgeklügeltes bug system. nur sowas wo der benutzer sieht, welche bugs bekannt sind und welche gerade bearbeitet werden....


----------



## AlArenal (14. Okt 2005)

Ich kann Mantis empfehlen und es spricht ja nichts dagegen, dass du für deinen Zweck daraus nur die Daten aus der DB liest, die du brauchst. 
Damit die aber vernünftig bearbeitet werden können, sollte man schon ein ordentliches Bug Tracking System verwenden.


----------

